# Problem in fresh installation of Ajax Control Toolkit 3.5



## FutureKing (Jun 22, 2007)

I formatted my computer and freshly installed visual studio 2008. I am installing AjaxControlTookKit Framework 3.5 in it.

I extracted the files in C:\Program Files\Microsoft ASP.NET\AjaxControlToolkit-Framework3.5

I clicked on AjaxControlToolkit.sln to open it.

I got the following message

http://img227.imagevenue.com/loc23/th_78049_error2_122_23lo.JPG

When I clicked TemplateVSI.vscontent on C:\Program Files\Microsoft ASP.NET\AjaxControlToolkit-Framework3.5\TemplateVSI

I got the following message.

http://img215.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78050_error3_122_383lo.JPG

When I clicked AjaxControlExtender.vsi on C:\Program Files\Microsoft ASP.NET\AjaxControlToolkit-Framework3.5\AjaxControlExtender

I got the following message

http://img124.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78051_error_122_1156lo.JPG

Please Help. I searched in the internet I found only AJAX Tool kit installation on VS2005 Express

Please post step by step installation instruction to install Toolkit Framework 3.5 on VS2008 Professional


----------

